# Is it worth it for me to consider DVC



## Lborneke (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

We are new to Timeshare, we just bought a timeshare in Vegas (as per my husband's desire for Vegas) from the developer.  It was a 42,500 RCI point contract for EOY and a lot of interest.  I wouldn't EVER do that again!  Not enough points and BIG money for a timeshare that we are stuck with and with a family of 5, our room would only sleep 4.  Stupid - but guy said we could get last minute deals, etc and get a room for reduced points, yada yada

I did get a Grandview 98,000 RCI points for every year for a little over $1000, and much less in maintenance fees.  

But I LOVE Disney, my husband -not so much.  I have a soon to be 18 year old, soon to be 16 and a 10 year old.  The kids all like Disney, but not every year.

My question is this, How hard is it to get into Disney with RCI points?  I would be looking at going to Disney every 2-3 years or so.   My dad loves Disney, my mom isn't in love with it, but likes to go.  I do have siblings with kids who would go with me so if a new group goes each time I would need beds for at least 8-12 people.

Would I be okay with just the RCI points or do I need to look closely at DVC?  I need to plan ahead for time off of work and I prefer December, January, February to go.  (I live in MinneSNOWta and suffer from Seasonal Affect - basically winter depression from lack of sun and yes it is a real thing) 

thank you for your thoughts,

Laura


----------



## jonevans (Jan 4, 2015)

*Orlando sun*

There is no way to get into DVC on the cheap so is the need to get to Orlando every other year or so or is the need to stay at a Disney resort every time you visit the magic kingdom?

I have a DVC resort booked next month that i traded tru RCI using my Hilton grand vacation club so yes you can exchange into Dvc but would i always want a dvc is another question.

Best question to ask is what do you want to owen for the next 10 years and will this have resorts that will make you happy.

To many resorts in orlando and yes the DVC may be the best but also cost the most so you have to always use within the DVC family (cost of purchase and maintence fees is to high to use to trade) while other timeshares do exchange into DVC for a better price point.


----------



## jojo777 (Jan 4, 2015)

I own Disney and other timeshares. If I were you, I would put an on going search in RCI for DVC.  Don't be choosey about locations, put many options, there is not a bad one in the bunch.  I am not sorry I bought my DVC timeshare, but I see others getting exchanges into DVC quite a bit.  I have even used my friends timeshare to swap in for my family through RCI, less expensively.  When I bought mine, my kids were young and we went every year, now they are teens and we go about every other year.  I would try to swap in first and see how that goes.  This year I was not going so I sold my points to David's DVC Rentals, which was has been a good experience so far.  I have been given half the points and will be reimbursed the other half in February when the renters check in.  

If I were you, I would try the swapping in and then make a decision from there.  Disney is a timeshare you buy to go to Disney, not to trade, in my opinion.  I would never trade my Disney points because I don't think I can recover the cost/value.


----------



## PearlCity (Jan 4, 2015)

I've had a bunch of ongoing searches for DVC and it's not that hard to trade into UNLESS you want Villas at Grand California.  Even Aulani is a fairly easy trade. 

So for me, I bought DVC to get into VGC, but if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have spent the money. It is really expensive to buy into, even via resale so.. since you have RCI, try setting up an ongoing search--DVC deposits around 7 months out but most searches should be set up at least a year out...


----------



## littlestar (Jan 4, 2015)

If you are looking to book RCI points into DVC to sleep 8 to 12, you may end up with part of your group on-site and part off-site as I think it will be tough to match multiple units for specific dates consistently with that large of a group. One bedroom DVC units are more common in RCI from my experience. Three bedroom DVC units are not likely to come up for exchange (very, very rare). 

You should have access to cash deals with your RCI membership, so maybe you could pick up a cheap Last Call or Extra Vacation deal for other siblings in your family.  We do this all the time with our family. I've got a 1 bedroom booked at DVC Saratoga for May and we booked another unit with Marriott Vacation Club for my grown kids on a cash Getaway with my Interval International exchange membership.  (My grown kids prefer Marriott over DVC!). We don't mind staying at different resorts - it's actually nice to not all be together all the time for privacy.


----------



## czar (Jan 9, 2015)

Just some things to think about if you want to go to Disney via RCI:

$209 exchange fee
(Likely) $109 combine deposits fee
$95 Disney fee for RCI

So 1 DVC visit via RCI will cost you $413 before you factor any MF into the equation. 

A 1br SSR during Magic Season will cost you 241 points @ $5.18/pt or $1248. So you'd need your MF at your resort to be around $800 for all the TPU required to be even. 

I never thought we'd buy DVC but I decided we'd go often enough that it was worth it for us rather than rely on trades we might not get. I actually bought a great trader to use for trading into RCI but decided the cost-benefit didn't outwegh the ease of using DVC directly. 

Of course, the big kicker is the buy in. DVC Points can be expensive. I decided our kids were young enough that it was worth it.


----------



## hamstertwins (Jan 9, 2015)

*Is DVC worth it..   depends on your needs*

We have owned DVC since 2005 (OKW)  and it was the best purchase we have made. BUT, we go to Disney World every year. We have used our contract to stay at many different DVC resorts, including those at Disney World, but also Disney Grand Californian and Aulani. But we have not done RCI.

We bought a re-sale contract and figured that even with buy-in, mf's, we broke even after our 5th trip.  We have banked points to make multiple trips in one year.  Just recently we bought an additional contract and sold our old contract which had less points.  We got back 90% of our original cost to buy it, since resale costs were pretty stable. 

We are now "empty-nesters" but Love Disney.  We would not have been able to afford to go as many times as we have, without DVC.  and we insist on staying on-site.  

Figure out your wants and needs. We personally would not have bought directly through Disney, as the point cost is too high.  There are so many people that have opinions. What is right for one, may not be for you. But lots of info out there. 
Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2015)

To all thanks for sharing all these tidbits.


----------



## czar (Jan 10, 2015)

Just as an add-on - I love DVC for its flexibility. I find it fairly easy to book at MOST properties. Everyone wants the points so they're easy to rent. You can rent 1,2,3,4... Nights. For example, we decided to stop at HHI on our way home from Captiva. 12 points ($72) for a GREAT studio unit where the kids could use the pool, have some fun and stretch their legs, etc. so for the cost of a Motel 6 we had a much better experience and fun. 

The other thing I like about DVC is that the brand value of Disney is most likely to keep the value of your points afloat over the years. For example, Polynesian is about to launch at $160/pt. assuming you buy resale, it's likely that you won't take a large bath down the road. I think the fact that here are multiple lenders willing to loan money (I AM NOT ADVISING THIS) on DVC contracts shows that there is at least a perception of LT value. 

Finally, I like the bank and borrow possibilities. Gives you 3 years to use your points.


----------



## Lborneke (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.  I am spending my time processing right now.  Thanks again!  Laura


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 11, 2015)

If you are ok with staying at ANY DVC property (SSR, OKW, AKV) and you are flexible with your timing and put your OGS early enough, your chances of getting one is pretty good.

However, certain resorts and room types are difficult to get.  So if you're set at say BLT Theme park view, or GF, or Beach Club on peak DVC times, owning is better.  

I own DVC (I purchased enough for a 1 BR every other year when we were still a family of 5). But we are now family of 6 and have been going at least every year (last year three times damn PAP discount!), so I supplement it with RCI trades and/or Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Serina (Jan 11, 2015)

We have owned DVC for several years and have loved it...never regretted the purchase...and add ons.


----------



## Lborneke (Jan 12, 2015)

I put in a search for 9 people for all listed DVC and for dates from 11/29-12/19.  Is that broad enough?


----------



## Lborneke (Jan 12, 2015)

I did add Bonnet Creek to the resort preferences


----------



## lizap (Jan 12, 2015)

We seriously considered a Disney purchase. iMO, you cannot justify the price.  You buy Disney because you want to be assured of and want the experience of staying at a Disney resort.  If you buy resale, they maintain value well and are relatively easy to sell.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay ... I own under 100 DVC points for several years now. Never have used them myself as I do the David's DVC route and then exchange back into DVC using whatever means I find a unit & time I am interested in. 

But even me, a (lowly low point) DVC member gets member discounts and a BIG Welcome Home.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 12, 2015)

lizap said:


> We seriously considered a Disney purchase. *iMO, you cannot justify the price*.  You buy Disney because you want to be assured of and want the experience of staying at a Disney resort.  If you buy resale, they maintain value well and are relatively easy to sell.


Not sure I agree with this.  And then it conflicts with the statement after it (maintaining value, and easy to sell).  
Maybe, if it's developer purchase.  But that could be said of ANY TS.

From resale, I don't think DVC is that bad.  It holds its value really well and fits a style of vacationing that's just not available from other TSs (1 day, 2 days reservations for example, bank/borrow).

Renting it is super easy to get at least the MF or even make a profit on years you're not using it.

The trick is to buy only enough points that you need.

The perks sometimes are nice too, like the $399 PAP for example.  But obviously, one doesn't buy a TS for perks that could go away anytime.


----------



## lizap (Jan 13, 2015)

There are many things that create value, maintaining value and relative ease of sale are certainly two factors.  The problem I have with Disney TSs  is purchase price.  Relative to the nicest hotels and TSs in the area and the ease with which you can rent points, it is very difficult to justify the price, without taking into account the intangibles, IMO.. However, if I went to Disney every year (or multiple times a year), want to stay on Disney grounds, and have $ to burn (and this is key), then I would probably buy. 




Myxdvz said:


> Not sure I agree with this.  And then it conflicts with the statement after it (maintaining value, and easy to sell).
> Maybe, if it's developer purchase.  But that could be said of ANY TS.
> 
> From resale, I don't think DVC is that bad.  It holds its value really well and fits a style of vacationing that's just not available from other TSs (1 day, 2 days reservations for example, bank/borrow).
> ...


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 6, 2015)

*Is DVC worth it?*

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.  You have all given me a lot to think about.  Some of you talk about perks and benefits for being DVC.  Please tell me Pros and Cons for being DVC vs trading in through RCI.  

Being at Disney before, I am aware of transportation and the basic amenities when we stayed at POR.  What about trading in off property?  Transportation/shuttles vs car rental?  

Obviously staying on resort is more convenient.  But I am also talking about a larger group of people.  My own household consists of 5.  There would be at least 8 and a possibility of up to 15.

Thoughts from those who do it.....

Thanks,


----------



## Negma (Mar 6, 2015)

This is the famous timeshare question. You have to ask yourself about YOU first.
How often do you want to go?
Are you a planner?
Do you like the lifestyle of a timeshare? Kitchens, rooms cleaned once during your stay?
What is the size of the family and how many hotel rooms do you normally get? Do you want some privacy from the kids (two TVs)

Money, we bought BW in 1999/ 300 pts for 18,000.  I understand that is now around 50K. We have 4 kids and it made a lot of sense for us and it "forced us" to go on vacation. Loved every minute of it.

My youngest is now 23, my DW and I still go 2 years on, one off during food and wine, buy and AP and schedule the trip so we get 2 trips in a year. We just booked 1 week in the Grand Floridian (a first for us) and 10 days at the boardwalk. Yes we are spoiled but the point is to give you a sense of what is possible.

We own other timeshares and have found WE personally find renting out or trading is not our thing (may change). You can always rent and that works, but you have to spend the time to find the location, dates, and price you want. 

Do not look at this as an investment, just my opinion. Last thought, don't forget the maintenance fees.In 2002 they were 1168, this year 1813, they have ALWAYS gone up.

Sorry to ramble but those are the thoughts of the day


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you.  With maintenance fees that high, I am probably better off trying to trade in somewhere.  So in this case,  transportation will be the issue as in shuttles or car.  I have a sister in law with chronic fatigue.  So shuttles may be the better option so that she can go lay down when she needs to do that.  Do any of the off property resorts offer shuttles?


----------



## Negma (Mar 6, 2015)

Remember, the MF were for 300pts, so do the math accordingly, plus there is some variation by resort.

Yes offsite hotels and resorts do offer transportation. Call first since schedules vary as do drop off locations. Disney transportation is great.

We will have food delivered to the room by an independent grocer and not rent a car on our next visit, trying to reduce $$ spend. We also bring lunch into the park.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 6, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> I put in a search for 9 people for all listed DVC and for dates from 11/29-12/19.  Is that broad enough?



You are not going to get this.  There only two resorts even in the directory that sleep 9 in a 2BR.  3BRs were almost never deposited even in the good days, and these are not the good days.  Finally, the first two weeks of December are (surprisingly) among the highest-demand periods for internal bookings.


----------



## elaine (Mar 7, 2015)

OKW, BLT, and most AKV will sleep 9 persons with an extra sleeper chair. You can add a 9th persons to the reservation via Disney member services.  They will give you magic bands, etc. for the 9th persons.  So, set your search for OKW, BLT and AKV with 8 persons. If you get a match, then call and add the 9th person.  Your likely match is OKW.  If you search for 9 persons in RCI, you will be unlikely to match via RCI, as stated above.


----------



## jmpellet (Mar 7, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> I did add Bonnet Creek to the resort preferences



You realize this is NOT DVC right?  Just making sure as your do not receive Disney Transport from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, I do realize that.  Thank you for making sure I knew.


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you Elaine.  How do I change the search?  Do I cancel the current one or can I adjust the search?


----------



## elaine (Mar 7, 2015)

modify original search--you can do it online. That will keep the original date of your search. Good luck.  For 9 persons, OKW would be a good match, as the living area is very large.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are new to Timeshare, we just bought a timeshare in Vegas (as per my husband's desire for Vegas) from the developer.  It was a 42,500 RCI point contract for EOY and a lot of interest.  I wouldn't EVER do that again!  Not enough points and BIG money for a timeshare that we are stuck with and with a family of 5, our room would only sleep 4.  Stupid - but guy said we could get last minute deals, etc and get a room for reduced points, yada yada
> 
> I did get a Grandview 98,000 RCI points for every year for a little over $1000, and much less in maintenance fees.


Don't regret your decision to buy from the developer -- just focus on getting the most value out of it.  Disney is a great way to do that.  A typical week in Disney rent direct from Disney for about $4,000.  You can get it for the cost of your MFs plus $209 RCI fee plus $95 DVC resort fee (for WDW parking/bus transportation) -- saving $2-$3K easy.


> But I LOVE Disney, my husband -not so much.  I have a soon to be 18 year old, soon to be 16 and a 10 year old.  The kids all like Disney, but not every year.


I understand your husbands reservations.  I'd actually suggest a 2 week trip sometime -- makes you learn to relax, sleep in, enjoy the resort and the pools.  Then visit the parks in the evening when they are less crowded and during Extra Magic Hours (for resort guests only).  Take the path less taken -- while at MK take boat ride to Fort Wilderness for Hoop-Dee-Doo or a wagon ride around the serene lake.  It's little things like that that make it enjoyable.  A lot of people do Disney wrong IMO -- want to minimize the days to save money and squeeze all the parks in 3-4 days.  MYW tickets for 10 days are literally a couple bucks extra a day than a 4 days pass.  Get more days and spread them out and do the above and he'll have a good time, I guarantee it.  We were peaceful, serene Hawaii people before Disney, and it took us quite by surprise how much we enjoy it, and now go 2-3 times a year 





> My question is this, How hard is it to get into Disney with RCI points?  I would be looking at going to Disney every 2-3 years or so.   My dad loves Disney, my mom isn't in love with it, but likes to go.  I do have siblings with kids who would go with me so if a new group goes each time I would need beds for at least 8-12 people.


See my WDW Point Chart for occupancy per resort/room type (open in Excel to and hover over points for Room/Resort to see room description including occupancy and bed layout) -- only OKW, AKV, BLT, (and some VWL)  sleep 9 in their _2 bedroom_.  Two 1 bedrooms is going to be more feasible than a 2 bedroom match, but would need 5 in one of the rooms -- same resorts sleep 5 in their 1 bedroom.  SSR is _extremely_ common -- in fact many weeks have been sitting out there as Available Exchanges for April, May and June for months.  You'll be able to get OGS matches for other resorts (in order of probability: SSR, OKW, AKV, VWL, BWV, BLT, BCV) if you create OGSes in advance (up to 2 years).  I'd recommend multiple -- e.g. one for first choice, one including all resorts or SSR.  Also, I'd recommend multiple date ranges -- e.g. June-July, Spring break, Christmas break, etc.  The more checkin date ranges the better.  Also, with RCI Points, you can get Points deposits as well (which OGS don't match -- just show up as Available Exchanges), so check the members-only Sightings board here on TUG.  Myself and several others post DVC sightings all the time.


> Would I be okay with just the RCI points or do I need to look closely at DVC?  I need to plan ahead for time off of work and I prefer December, January, February to go.  (I live in MinneSNOWta and suffer from Seasonal Affect - basically winter depression from lack of sun and yes it is a real thing)
> 
> thank you for your thoughts,
> 
> Laura


We started out just using RCI back when the kids weren't in school so could go whenever we got a match.  As the kids got in school, this window shrank to 2 months in summer, 1 week in spring, 1 week in fall, and 2 weeks in Christmas.  As a result of this, for more control of when and where we can book, we decided to buy DVC -- chancing 1 week of vacation for a RCI match wasn't going to do it, and DVC allows us to chose our resort and have shorter and longer stays.  We still try to exchange in to replace our DVC reservation, which happens about 50%-75% of our stays, then we can use those DVC points for other resorts that are harder to get (e.g. Aulani, VB, HHI).  It also allows us to rent our DVC points to pay for their MFs.


Lborneke said:


> I put in a search for 9 people for all listed DVC and for dates from 11/29-12/19.  Is that broad enough?


Early December is very slow season, so I think you'll be fine.  As others have pointed, out, and per my above advice, you'll need a 2 bedroom or 2 1 bedrooms at one of the above resorts.


Lborneke said:


> I did add Bonnet Creek to the resort preferences


Just make sure this resort ID is in a separate OGS than your DVC or it could effectively block a DVC match.  Keep in mind if you confirm Bonnet Creek, you'll have to cancel and loose RCI fee if you subsequently get a DVC ressie -- till worth it IMO.  Also, _lots_ of other nice RCI resorts in Orlando -- too many to mention.  Bonnet creek is good for the pools and proximity to DTD.


lizap said:


> We seriously considered a Disney purchase. iMO, you cannot justify the price.  You buy Disney because you want to be assured of and want the experience of staying at a Disney resort.  If you buy resale, they maintain value well and are relatively easy to sell.


I can easily justify the price.  Is it more than a free trader where you only pay MFs and fees to trade into Disney?  Yes.  Is it less than booking DVC direct -- absolutely (60% less).  Is it less than renting DVC from a member -- yes (40% less).  It's expensive, but there is value.  Buying is $7/pt. for SSR (cost to buy per point on contract + MF/pt.).  Cost to rent is $12-$16 depending on resort and when you book.  Cost to book direct is $24/pt.  That's the value in a nutshell.  Lots of ways to look at this -- cost vs. value or ROI.  On an ROI basis, it's a 12% ROI for me (for mostly SSR, some AUL and PVB) -- pretty good return for 40-50 years consistently.  Of course, it may not be worth the investment of you.  For me, I get 4 weeks a year to spend with my kids for 18 years.  That time is priceless, so where I invest my money.  Sure, there are better values for vacations, but for us it's worth the added cost to vacation where we want when we want.  Without RCI or DVC we simply wouldn't be able to pay $5K-$10K/trip to Disney -- especially 2-3 times a year.


lizap said:


> There are many things that create value, maintaining value and relative ease of sale are certainly two factors.  The problem I have with Disney TSs  is purchase price.  Relative to the nicest hotels and TSs in the area and the ease with which you can rent points, it is very difficult to justify the price, without taking into account the intangibles, IMO.. However, if I went to Disney every year (or multiple times a year), want to stay on Disney grounds, and have $ to burn (and this is key), then I would probably buy.


SSR total cost (purchase price/pt. + MF/pt.) is $7/pt. which you can easily rent for $13/pt.  Show me another timeshare you can do that.


bnoble said:


> You are not going to get this.  There only two resorts even in the directory that sleep 9 in a 2BR.  3BRs were almost never deposited even in the good days, and these are not the good days.  Finally, the first two weeks of December are (surprisingly) among the highest-demand periods for internal bookings.


There are 4 - not 2 (see above), but agree -- don't create a "sleeps 9" 1 bdrm OGS -- it will never match.  A 2bdrm sleeps 9 OGS is fine _if_ it includes all 4 resorts (above) that sleep 9 -- keeping in mind you are excluding SSR with that search , which is most common (as Bnoble mentioned).  You'd be better off with two 1 bedroom OGSes -- one for sleeps 5 (with the same 4 resorts), one for sleeps 4 (with all resorts) -- but keep in  mind you'll end up with two different resorts since SSR _doesn't_ sleep 5.  You can always get one match and rent another from a DVC member for ~$12/pt. @ MO/DIS rent trade forum.


elaine said:


> OKW, BLT, and most AKV will sleep 9 persons with an extra sleeper chair. You can add a 9th persons to the reservation via Disney member services.  They will give you magic bands, etc. for the 9th persons.  So, set your search for OKW, BLT and AKV with 8 persons. If you get a match, then call and add the 9th person.  Your likely match is OKW.  If you search for 9 persons in RCI, you will be unlikely to match via RCI, as stated above.


VWL as well.  Also, VWL _Studios_ sleep 5 so you can put in one OGS for min room size of Studio.

As you can see there are a lot of what-ifs with exchanging.  Simple situations like I want one week one bedroom at _any_ resort are _easy_, but when you need 2 bedrooms, or 2 rooms, it gets dicey.  If you go to Disney a lot, I recommend owning DVC _and_ exchanging to supplement it.  It _is_ expensive, but allows you to book what you want when you want, and still saves a lot of money over booking direct or renting.  Combined with RCI it's perfect since you can book a backup DVC ressie, then try and exchange in, and rent those points when you do to pay your DVC MFs.  We've owned DVC for 3 years, and have rented enough points to pay _all_ our DVC MFs for 2 years.  Combined with our DVC APs and discounts we only pay $633/trip for APs, and get 10% off drinks/snacks in merch stores, and get 20% off sit down meals with TiW.  As a result, we pay no more than a trip anywhere else, when some people are paying $10K for a trip to Disney.  I have no complaints -- and could sell my DVC for more than I bought it for if I ever did.

Good luck!  Let us know how your adventures in wonderland work out!


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2015)

> There are 4 - not 2 (see above)


RCI hasn't caught up with those changes yet.  In fact, I just checked the directory, and it doesn't look like any of them are right:

BLT 2BRs are listed as 8/6 not 9/6.
AKV 2BRs are 8/6 not split into 9/6 and 8/6.
OKW 2BRs are 8/6, not split into 9/6 and 9/4 (for the sub-30 buildings)
VWL 2BRs are 8/6 not 9/6.

So, if you list a DVC OGS for 9, RCI won't match to any of these 2BRs, because as far as RCI knows, they only sleep 8. You are in effect searching only for Grand Villas, and you aren't going to get one unless you are astronomically lucky.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

bnoble said:


> RCI hasn't caught up with those changes yet.  In fact, I just checked the directory, and it doesn't look like any of them are right:
> 
> BLT 2BRs are listed as 8/6 not 9/6.
> AKV 2BRs are 8/6 not split into 9/6 and 8/6.
> ...


Not to surprising with DVC and RCI -- two IT geniuses who have combined forces 

Agree -- put in what RCI expects for those resorts -- if you put 9 it won't match.  Also, keep in mind VWL is sometimes 8, sometimes 9 (lock-offs) and _this is not a room request_ (something you have control over).  It's a category, so your RCI room will either be lock-off or dedicated -- so you are rolling the dice, because by the time you get the DVC reservation number to add to MDE to see which one it is, you're already past the 1 day cancellation grace period for RCI.  You'll be stuck with it regardless, or loose your exchange fee.  So don't count on it for VWL -- BLT, AKV, OKW are 9 regardless for 2 bedroom or 2 bedroom lock-off (except AKV Value but I doubt they'll deposit a value to RCI).  AKV Value 1 bdrm also is 4 instead of 5.  All others are 5, as are BLT, AVK, OKW 1 bdrms (not VWL -- the 5 capacity is ini the VWL studio not the 1 bdrm strangely enough).  They are retrofitting BCV and BWV studios to have 5 as well this year, so BCV/BWV exchanges for next year will have 5 in studios, and 9 in 2 bedroom lockoffs.  Those room capacities are reflected in my points sheet resort/room descriptions on the 2016 tab.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 8, 2015)

I wouldn't consider VWL as sleep 9 if the extra person is a taller adult. Those trundle beds in the VWL studios are pretty small. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bwv-refurb.3372220/page-2


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone for responding to my questions  There is a lot of information for me to wrap my head around.  I did modify my search but somehow ended up with 2 searches, so obviously I did something wrong.  Since I have the two searches, would it be ridiculous to try to modify again for 1 bedrooms for each search to accomodate all of the people who may be going.  I tried to widen the search window for the end of November into February.  It doesn't matter to me where we stay, but it would be nice if we could be at the same resort.  What is the liklihood of getting both rooms at the same time?  If I did, would DVC be willing to move one of the rooms so that the resorts are the same?


And how do I modify the search without starting a new one again.... I obviously did something wrong.......


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> Thank you everyone for responding to my questions  There is a lot of information for me to wrap my head around.  I did modify my search but somehow ended up with 2 searches, so obviously I did something wrong.  Since I have the two searches, would it be ridiculous to try to modify again for 1 bedrooms for each search to accomodate all of the people who may be going.  I tried to widen the search window for the end of November into February.  It doesn't matter to me where we stay, but it would be nice if we could be at the same resort.  What is the liklihood of getting both rooms at the same time?  If I did, would DVC be willing to move one of the rooms so that the resorts are the same?
> 
> 
> And how do I modify the search without starting a new one again.... I obviously did something wrong.......


RCI is buggy -- if you try and change resort id searches by overwriting the resort ID, sometimes it keeps th original ID and the new one so you end up with duplicate ids sometimes, which prevent the search from being saved.  I'm not sure if that's what you are talking about (duplicate ids in the same search).  If so, I'd delete the OGS and start over being careful to put in only the resort id and dates you want.  As long as you keep the resort id and just change the date it seems to not mess up.  It's touchy though, and calling RCI doesn't ususally help.  I've wasted many an OGS by modifying them until they essentially become unmodifiable.  If you literally have two OGS - you can just cancel one.  It's fine to have two though -- I have several with my first choice of resort ID, second choice, etc.  Just hover over Home then click Vacation Details, then click Ongoing Searches to view them all.  From there you can edit or delete them.


----------



## Lborneke (Mar 8, 2015)

And if I cancel a search, the money put down on it will be refunded...right?


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lborneke said:


> And if I cancel a search, the money put down on it will be refunded...right?


"Paying" for an OGS is just a credit on our RCI account which gets used when you actually confirm a reservation. If you cancel an OGS, the credit remains.  If you cancel then create a new OGS it won't require payment (also, at least for me with HGVC RCI account, I can skip over the payment screen (click the + on the next section to skip the payment section).  That way, you don't have to pay for multiple OGS searches unless you confirm a reservation.


----------

